# Forex scalping strategy?



## hero447 (28 June 2013)

hello world 


I'm tired of searching for successful strategies on the MetaTrader Is there a solution such as stocks scalping sterategy ?

thanks.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (28 June 2013)

hero447 said:


> hello world
> 
> 
> I'm tired of searching for successful strategies on the MetaTrader Is there a solution such as stocks scalping sterategy ?
> ...




don't bother trying to scalp FX off MT4... imo waste of time. there's no depth plus scalping fx is a very hard task... IMO better to look at 1 hour and above to trade FX. It's the ranges that kill you not when it's running.


----------



## CanOz (28 June 2013)

hero447 said:


> hello world
> 
> 
> I'm tired of searching for successful strategies on the MetaTrader Is there a solution such as stocks scalping sterategy ?
> ...




You can day trade US stocks, if you like staying up late...You'll need at least 25k in your account.

Google SMB Capital and have a look at their training. They're likely the best in the business.

CanOz


----------



## hero447 (28 June 2013)

CanOz said:


> You can day trade US stocks, if you like staying up late...You'll need at least 25k in your account.
> 
> Google SMB Capital and have a look at their training. They're likely the best in the business.
> 
> CanOz




very very thanks to you my friend

- - - Updated - - -



>Apocalypto< said:


> don't bother trying to scalp FX off MT4... imo waste of time. there's no depth plus scalping fx is a very hard task... IMO better to look at 1 hour and above to trade FX. It's the ranges that kill you not when it's running.



what is the best than MT4 to scalp In FOrex ??


----------



## beachlife (28 June 2013)

You keep mentioning scalping.  Is it your desire to sit in front of a screen all day?

If not MT4 can be used to auto trade on a short time frame, say 5min, and let you do other things.  It has good back testing and optimisation and seems to work fine.  There is even web sites that will build your EA code for you.

If you can create an EA that works on an hourly chart, or even daily chart, much better than doing 30 trades a day and destroying your account.  Read this thread.  https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24827&page=15

Frantic trading doesnt necessarily mean big profits, it usually means a blown up account.


----------



## Boggo (28 June 2013)

hero447 said:


> what is the best than MT4 to scalp In FOrex ??




No idea what is best, its just a matter of you finding what is best for you.

Just buying software and/or software signals for the likes of MT4 won't get you far unless you have a plan, a proven method and enough patience to just sit and wait until your "ideal" setup or scenario appears.

I use MTPredictor with live data, it finds what I want. Unless you are familiar with the theory behind it and you know that what you are looking for has been proven by you (not to you) to work then you are just wasting money and gambling.

Below is an example on a 15 min chart (setup started at 3:30pm today) that may only appear and actually follow through a couple of times a week, the other half dozen times that it appears it fails and that is when the money management procedure kicks in.

Do you actually know what patterns/setups etc you are looking for or are you looking for the holy grail ?

(click to expand)


----------



## Boggo (29 June 2013)

Far out, just a follow up to the chart above 20 mins later.
(click to expand)


----------



## beachlife (29 June 2013)

Sorry to hijak but I have to ask, does that approach set the 4xRR at the outset or does that target level develop as the trade plays out.  Nice one if it set it up for you at entry!


----------



## Boggo (29 June 2013)

beachlife said:


> Sorry to hijak but I have to ask, does that approach set the 4xRR at the outset or does that target level develop as the trade plays out.  Nice one if it set it up for you at entry!




Setup occurs at entry based on the minimum target. In the case above a TS3 (trade Setup 3) based on the likely turning point at a Wave.C. R/R is based on the likely minimum target.

Scanner constantly runs in the background and triggers an alert if a new bar has a signal.


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 June 2013)

hero447 said:


> hello world
> 
> 
> I'm tired of searching for successful strategies on the MetaTrader Is there a solution such as stocks scalping sterategy ?
> ...



The frequency of trades is what feeds broker firms with commissions and brokerage fees which significantly reduces your profits and increases their profits. The price spread means you start with a loss and have less time to overcome this. The tight stops mean you get stopped out often. 
You can try. Many have. Though *you* may be the one scalped.


----------



## hero447 (30 June 2013)

Boggo said:


> No idea what is best, its just a matter of you finding what is best for you.
> 
> Just buying software and/or software signals for the likes of MT4 won't get you far unless you have a plan, a proven method and enough patience to just sit and wait until your "ideal" setup or scenario appears.
> 
> ...




The answer is yes i Need good scalping strategy to work on it AT mt4  but i have filled to get one

- - - Updated - - -



Boggo said:


> Setup occurs at entry based on the minimum target. In the case above a TS3 (trade Setup 3) based on the likely turning point at a Wave.C. R/R is based on the likely minimum target.
> 
> Scanner constantly runs in the background and triggers an alert if a new bar has a signal.




w0w it's very very good  can you share it with us


----------

